# Hatch 3...WONDERFUL



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

So I had a wonderful Mother's Day surprise...our little eggs hatched!!! We got 9 outta 11...and I am going to give the last one till tomorrow...just to make sure  sure happy...our first set of babies from our own chickens!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, Congrats !


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you...this hatch I only candled at the 7th and 18th day and pretty much "forgot" about them and I feel that maybe that helped my hatch rate!!! Sure happy with this success!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I decided to candle the last 2 and they both are still moving in the egg...I must admit I am still hopeful to get 100% hatch rate...what do you think??? Wait a few more days?????


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Cherrypie, interesting about your hatch. We just had our first hatch. I have to admit wasn't very good. I also have to admit I had my hands in there alot . Going to try another batch and see how it goes. I will not have my hands in there this time. Let your egg stay for another day. Can't hurt! Good luck!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

I had my heads in my last batch a lot as well and still had 77% so I really don't know if it matters but can't help but think it must have...but let us know how your next hatch goes! It's so exciting!!!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well...the last two didn't make it! When I hatched them one was breached and the other was under developed! But still an awesome hatch!!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

cherrypie2181 said:


> Thank you...this hatch I only candled at the 7th and 18th day and pretty much "forgot" about them and I feel that maybe that helped my hatch rate!!! Sure happy with this success!


I think that YOU are probably EXACTLY right with THAT statement.

Get the temp & humidity in a reasonable "range" BEFORE incubating.
CHECK it a time or two or whenever ....BUT *don't mess with it....
...unless....*you have a VERY GOOD REASON.

People who _refrain _from "fixing what ain't broke" tend to do better in almost everything *!!!*

why "fret"...IF you "did-your-homework" BEFOREHAND.

I never worried about "tests" in College. decades ago....
....because I figured that ....I either _knew it....or I didn't.
_I don't recall EVER "failing-a-test". 
MOST GOOD, SOME *GREAT.....*no LOSERS.
( I had some LOSERS for Professors, however. *Ha-Ha !!! *)

*???

*MORAL: Don't "overthink" the situation.


-ReTIRED-


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I think that YOU are probably EXACTLY right with THAT statement.
> 
> Get the temp & humidity in a reasonable "range" BEFORE incubating.
> CHECK it a time or two or whenever ....BUT don't mess with it....
> ...


Very true! It was nice to be surprised with hatching babies rather then looking at it every 10 mins hoping to see something! I think I will handle the rest of my hatches in the same fashion! 
Thanks


----------

